
Show HN: Chrome Extensions Archive (158k extensions archived) - Buetol
https://crx.dam.io/
======
Buetol
I'm improving it but would love if others people want to take on big projects
with it (source code search, alternative to the chrome web store, automated
Firefox web-extension conversion (already did a working version))

PS: repost was suggested by an official HN email, thanks HN for the nice touch

------
eejdoowad
Very cool to see my own extensions indexed there.

I have an obfuscated closed-source extension that I accidentally released with
source maps in early versions. Guess I'll have to be more careful next time.

------
raybb
I like the idea but are you worried at all about getting take down requests?

~~~
Buetol
I get take down requests everyday, mostly non-serious ones, here's the list of
extension who asked to be removed: [https://github.com/mdamien/chrome-
extensions-archive/blob/ma...](https://github.com/mdamien/chrome-extensions-
archive/blob/master/removal_requests.py)

